# Nice stationary paper for cigar band labels?



## AshleyR (Apr 4, 2009)

For those of you that use cigar band labels, where do you get your paper from?

I am planning to box most of my soaps and use stick labels but am thinking I might use cigar bands for craft fairs. I'd like to find some nice natural coloured paper (an ivory/off white and a light sage green) for the labels. Recycled paper maybe?

I've checked paper-source.com but their paper is pricy! YEEK!

Any other suggestions? I'd like to order online since I live in a small town and don't have access to any of the big stores like Michaels, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Ashley - here is a Cdn company that sells paper wrap http://www.wrdisplay.ca/catalog/home.php?cat=312 they're in 200 ft rolls....


----------



## ilovedoxies (Apr 4, 2009)

I normally use scrapbooking paper from clearance racks. 

Recently I wrapped a batch with pages from a phone book, cut into strips that I was going to throw away from work.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks you two!

Lindy, you always know about the Canadian sites! I can never find Canadian suppliers. I know the main ones for soap supplies, but things like paper, foils, and anything else I need, I can hardly ever find someone in Canada that sells it for a good price!  Thanks!!!

ETA: I just checked out that site and WOW! Lots of nice stuff at great prices. Thanks again! I can't wait to go shopping!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 4, 2009)

Ashley I'm glad I was able to help....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2009)

If you are just starting out, I would check out your local Dollar Shop.

We use this supplier and are very happy.

http://www.emballagetout.ca


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2009)

Gracie what I fantastic site!  I love their stuff - thanks for sharing it - I can see some things there that I am going to want for Christmas sales...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2009)

Np Lindy, and they can do custom imaging with your logo.  We are currently working with them to make us a signature ribbon.

Check out your local gift shows, that is where we found them.  You maybe able to find something more local.  Are you in Vancouver???


----------



## Lindy (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Gracie - I'm actually north of Vancouver - it takes 2 ferries to get to me or airplane - you can't just drive here although I have heard of a dirt track that takes you way up into the mountains and back - I haven't heard of anyone ever using it though    ......  I live in a place called Powell River.....

Thanks for the info....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2009)

I wish I lived there.  Check this out for supplies, packaging, gift baskets etc.

http://www.vancouvergiftshow.com/

It may be worth the trip for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I got some nice pale green and a beige, heavy paper at wal mart for $8.00 for 100 sheets, it has a kind of light veining to it.I like it and it is very nice to work with.I am making a kind of soap box out of it.


HTH

Kitn


----------



## heartsong (Apr 8, 2009)

*x*

i get a lot of gift wrap in rolls real cheap-foils, holiday and seasonal at dollar stores and walmart.  i have a large cutting mat and i use a 3' metal ruler and a crafts razor knife to cut them in strips.

monet


----------



## topcat (Apr 8, 2009)

I am just using white copy paper and printing off cigar bands with a piccy which goes to the front of the bar.  I recently found some cheap mulberry paper at a craft shop ($2.00 AUD for a 1.5 m roll) and I am now using a strip of mulberry paper as a backing for my cigar band labels.  Here's pics of how I do it:-












Just for ideas Ashley!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Topcat your wrapping is beautiful . I have to try the cigar band printing .


Kitn


----------



## bombus (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's an idea for inexpensive paper- 
Old wallpaper books from your local paint store. 
Each year they get new displays- often the books 
are in great shape and they are usually glad to give them away. 
I know people who use them for gift wrap. 
The colors are mellow, and there are lots of textured papers, etc.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!

Tanya that is the kinda thing I'm going for! I'd like a textured or coloured backing paper and then will print my actual label on white or ivory printer paper. 

I found a nice big book of scrapbooking paper at Michaels - 500 12x12 sheets for around $21 (with the 40% coupon). The designs are great but there are only 5 pages of each design. :\ I won't be able to be consistent with my label colours and designs if I use it, but I guess it's not a huge deal. (Yeah, I'm overly picky about things like that!) LOL.


----------



## heartsong (Apr 11, 2009)

*x*

for a nice rustic look the fabric stores sell craft burlap in natural and colors.  you could use a strip for backing, too.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 12, 2009)

Tanya - those labels are so gorgeous!  I love the paper and how you've put it together....very awesome!


----------



## topcat (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Lindy - and Ashley I am glad I was some help with ideas!  I bought the mulberry paper on a whim cause I loved the colours and it wasn't until I got it home that I thought "oh, soap...._of course_!"  

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

*labels...*

Just a note about using designs from the craft store to sell products in....expect to possibly get a cease-and-desist letter from the artist/owner of the print you are using. The designs are usually licensed and you have to cut a deal with whomever owns them in order use them. 

If you're not selling a huge amount, it is likely okay, but a woman I know who sold cakes at shows on the East Coast and created her box labels from wallpaper designs she found at a local shop.....that wound up being from an artist in her area. She wound up paying $2,500 so the woman wouldn't sue her. Plus she had to spend more to change her labels. 

What her lawyer told her is that if you buy a box with a design that is meant to be resold ....then it's not a problem, but if you incorporate someone else's design to sell your product then you could get smacked with a cease and desist order...or worse, a lawsuit.


Just a word of caution.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 13, 2009)

Soapmommie - I would never have thought of that!


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 13, 2009)

That is a good point Soapmommie! I just emailed the manufacturer of the paper I want to use to make sure everything's okay.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 14, 2009)

Now that's smart Ashley!


----------

